# Zombie response team



## ThakingDbb (Aug 27, 2009)

ive thought about coming as a member of a zombie response team for my big bash this year. ive seen some patches on ebay for zombie response team, and for different states zombie response teams. just any thoughts or ideas on this im thinking bout blue jeans, cowboy boots, an cop or military type button up shirt, fake tac vest or flack jacket, cigar, couple of fake airsoft guns, and of course big shades and a cowboy hat. tell me if this is kinda over played or if you think this is kinda a new idea.


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Camo pants and goggles, with black boots. Need a machete, all good Zombie hunters have some big and sharp!
Just my thought, that are, maybe, more military/swat look.


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

for a costume you could go for a ghostbuster thing, if like there was an apocalypse and they were survivors. as for weapons, machete, sickle, and guns.


----------



## JahRah (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm actually planning to do something similar to this as well. I'm doing a zombie hunter for my zombie themed party this year. 

I have camo pants, a zombie response t-shirt that I found at Cafepress.com (I think). Aviator glasses, a gas mask (mouth only), guns that strap onto the legs, a machete, a bandolier of shot bullets for across my chest, and a red bandana for my head (and a cowboy hat). But, I'm not sure if I'm going to wear the hat. 

http://barsupplies.com/shotz-party-pack-p-751.html?osCsid=l4egru14pm6f8esjr3abp6vkr6


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

I really like the idea !!! How about a Body Bag with handles & something inside to make it kick & thrash around. Maybe one of those state logos on top as well.


----------



## ThakingDbb (Aug 27, 2009)

thanks for the imput, i would wear a regular hat but guys in regular hats always get ate by half way through the movie. maybe ill get some crazy hat


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Left 4 Dead survivors are my favourite zombie slayers.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157615721718519/

http://loyalkng.com/2009/05/02/top-...-the-survivors-infected-zombies-come-to-life/

http://www.cosplay.com/photo/1994425/


----------

